# Arabic language exchange



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey guys

I am totally new with this forum I haven't surf it yet

but I see there is a chance to make new friends here

Actually I am looking for new friends especially English native speaker so I could 
develop me English language and in same time I will teach them some Arabic if they like.


if anybody interested send me ur email

My name is Mahmoud I am working in Dubai 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Jynxgirl


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you joining us for quiz night this lovely evening


----------



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol I joined here to find friends to hangout, go somewhere, well if u free call me we could go somewhere


----------

